

Ask HN: Feedback on iPhone app address book cleaner - terpua

Have built CleanBook and CleanBook Jr. - a way to automatically and manually (respectively) clean your iPhone Contacts (duplicates, email addresses as contacts, etc.).<p>We are giving away 20 Ad Hoc apps for testing, feedback and word of mouth.<p>If interested, please send your iPhone ID to terpua {at} pikitchen.<p>How to get your iPhone ID: http://usonar.com/static_pages/iphonedeviceid.html<p>Screenshots:
http://www.pikitchen.com/cleanbook.html
http://www.pikitchen.com/cleanbook-jr.html<p>Thanks.
======
terpua
We are still in the process of getting approved by Apple.

Direct links: <http://www.pikitchen.com/cleanbook.html>

<http://www.pikitchen.com/cleanbook-jr.html>

